# energy suspension bushings?



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

does anyone know where i can get an energy suspension bushing set for a 94 se-r? or if any other companies make a good set? thank you dave :cheers:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.ptuning.com


----------



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

743motorsport said:


> does anyone know where i can get an energy suspension bushing set for a 94 se-r? or if any other companies make a good set? thank you dave :cheers:


summitracing.com


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

www.suspension.com 

Ironic, I just dropped off my extra set of LCAs to have the ES bushing set installed and the new ball joints pressed in. Good choice to get an extra set of LCAs :thumbup:


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

just a quick question... what are LCA's?


----------



## RonG (Jan 30, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> just a quick question... what are LCA's?


Lower Control Arm.

I just got a set of ES bushings from Autozone for $32, which are the cheapest that I have seen (no shipping charges). They have to order, but I called them up, placed the order, paid for it, then picked them up 2 days later. BTW, they have black and red bushings, if you care.

It's a good idea to put in ball joints at the same time, and AutoZone loans you the tools if you need them (ball joint splitter and press). You pay for the tools, then get your money back when you return them.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

is it hard to install bushings?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Group Buy provided by PowerTechImports


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got a set of them for sale. Swaybar bushings are the easiest to do, and I've done them all.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=46950

$30 shipped for just the bushings


----------



## RonG (Jan 30, 2004)

nacho_nissan said:


> is it hard to install bushings?


Getting the old bushings out (at least the bigger one with the brass? insert) is a bit of work. I've seen people discuss hacksawing it in half (inserting the hacksaw in to the 'tube' to cut out the bushing.

I just replaced a 2-year old set of ES bushings, and had to hacksaw out the rubber part of the bushing, but other than that, it was not bad.

Inserting the big bushing is also a bit of work, just use a lot of grease/lubricant.

You do, however, have to remove the control arm to do this work easier, which means disconnecting the ball joints. And since you are doing that, you should replace them at the same time. Beating on ball joints with a fork (or splitter) is just not good for them, so they should be replaced.


----------



## Alistairb (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi, this is my first post - does anybody know where I can get the energy suspension bushing set in South Africa? I'm looking for the one meant for the b13. It is my understanding that the b13 has the same suspension as our n14.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## ryan_pogi (Jul 25, 2004)

Alistairb said:


> Hi, this is my first post - does anybody know where I can get the energy suspension bushing set in South Africa? I'm looking for the one meant for the b13. It is my understanding that the b13 has the same suspension as our n14.
> Thanks for the help.


im afraid you need to import them (order on-line).
they do have the same suspension, but im not so sure about bushings.


----------



## Alistairb (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Ryan - i looked at pictures of the b13 control arm that i found on the web, and I compared them to the control arm I removed from my car and the look very much the same. BTW: do you know of any online retailers that stock Energy Suspension and ship internationally?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ebay has it for 106$.......full kit


----------

